# West Midlands pint now Nov 20th new venue too



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
The details of the new venue etc are on page 2.
It seems that this new midweek venue that is a little closer to a lot more folks will be more popular.
Look forward to seeing you all, in a TT or not. 

This was the original idea that did not really work too well!

We have a pint and eats if you would like planed for Saturday 25th October at the Swallows Nest in Romsley. Nice pub with a large car park were 4x4's are banned. :roll: 
Idea is to meet at around 6:00-6:30. Look forward to seeing you then. It is only around two miles from the M5 J3
Here is the link to the pub.
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/theswallowsnestromsley/


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there Phil. Hope to see you then


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

yup, me too.
cheers
jon


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont drink but yeah ill come. be nice to meet a few of the guys.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ill be there. Bring the extra ponies with me :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
Now what have you been up too. You havn't poped in a V6 have you? 
I knew you would see the light in the end. :lol: 
By the way could you bring the books with you. Thanks.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I can but remind me nearer the time. Sorry you know what I'm like.

Dropped it off today. Few maintenance bits but the fun things are:

fmic
downpipe
sportscats/blueflame catback
hoses/tip
stage 3 remap 
defi boost and oil gauge


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looking good for me too guys, hope to see you there.

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anymore for anymore??? This is happening in only 2 days time, need some more people if you are in the West Mids and your free on Sat


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Go on then Matt, explain why your stag doo is more important than us loTT!
Remember, when you wake up in a strange town on Sunday morning with the headache from hell. Had you had come out to play with us you would be feeling just dandy. :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bricking it now tbh

Worried I'm going to be left wearing God knows what, tied to a lampost in some strange town. Sure it will be fine.

Paintball stag hunt has me slightly nervous :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So at the moment i only count 5???? :-|

Cumon, there loads of midlanders out there! lol


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave (TThriller) and I would have attended meet, had it been somewhere like coleshill or cannock. But Halesowen is way out of our local and also on a Saturday too. Sunday would have been a better day for us too.

Gill


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Try and make the next one in January as it is planned to be in Penkridge.
The idea in case you missed the thread is to have a get together quarterly and move clockwise around the midlands.
Last one in Julyish 09 is planed to be at Dave's meeting place.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> So at the moment i only count 5???? :-|
> 
> Cumon, there loads of midlanders out there! lol


Hiya Redscouse,
It is only you, Stu and myself at the moment as Yestt has pulled out as well.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't make it either :x 
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Problem is, im coming quite a distance to be there. Dont mind coming at all, but if 3 people are going to be there including myself, im thinking why bother? Nobody seems to want to put any effort in.
TT minx, dont want to sound like im have a dig, but im coming from Staffordshire aswell.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nobody seems to want to put any effort in.
I wouldn't say that,I've travelled 200 odd miles each way to go to meets,before now, just happens that the one 5 mins up the road from me,I can't get to because something has come up family wise.Matt is on his stag do, and I'm sure others would have gone if they could.I've appologised to Phill ,because he always puts alot of effort in to organising meets,and I'm looking forward to the next one,
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok jon mate, no probs, wasnt having a dig mate.

We will have to plan this for another time then, a more suitable time for the majority of us to turn up i guess


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Redscouse, it is more to do with the fact that meet is on a Saturday, not that I dont want to make the effort!

I dont finish work until 6.00pm on a Saturday and also, after a 6 day week, it would be too much for me to get in the car and drive to Halesowen. 

Phil, Dave and I will try and get to the next meet, particularly if it happens to be midweek too, that would be even better!
Dave works near Solihull and I find it easier to get out of my shop earlier midweek.  8)

Hope to see you very soon, have a good meet later.

Gill


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hiya Gill,

No probs, i think Phil is lining something up for a midweek meet soon  

Paul


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hiya Paul,

That would be great if Phil can do that. 

Gill


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Right then, the pint tonight has been posponed due to stag doo's, family probs, wrong day. etc.etc.
So, next month on Thursday the 20th. 6:30-7:00. Meet to be here to give folks from Staffs etc a slightly shorter drive.
By the way the post code is WV4 5NG.
Tell me what you think and try and juggle your diary to make this one work. 8) 
I have been here before. However, it has had a total refit just over a year ago.

http://www.expressandstar.com/2008/03/0 ... erhampton/


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So am I reading this right that the meet is now Thu 20th Nov?

:?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes, so try and make this one.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I should be able to attend this Phil, looking on Google Maps i only have to stick to one road almost all the way there, so it shouldnt be too hard to find


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah the car is at the TT shop today as they are stll trying to sort out the mapping for the turbo (3rd gear onwards have been really lumpy!) and a few other bits so I hope to get it back in the week and then be able to come along!

I'm looking forward to getting to look at a few other well looked after TT's so am really keen.

See you there!

How many others are you expecting?

:roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well at the moment I can think of around 7 that will come if given good notice, which I hope I have done. Also, this time it is during the week and not on a Saturday. So, over to you guy's! :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Well at the moment I can think of around 7 that will come if given good notice, which I hope I have done. Also, this time it is during the week and not on a Saturday. So, over to you guy's! :roll:


Put me down!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did you do this then?


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

i'll definately be there, 5 mins away from my house or 2 mins away in a remapped tt...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Did you do this then?


Hiya Matt,
No, we had a chat. [smiley=gossip.gif] and a vote and as you were not with us we cancelled it and set a new date. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm more than happy with the new date as I can eventually make one of these meets!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> as you were not with us we cancelled it and set a new date. :wink:


Cool. Well at least I can make it now, have plenty of stories to entertain lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone want any liquid leather conditioner?

If so can bring some with me as have 6 bottles left, but no cleaner.

£4.50 a bottle, usually £7.10 from gliptone.

If not there going on ebay.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking forward to it ,going to to give it a belt on the 449 
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Also looking forward to this


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Have cancelled football so I can come 

It better happen now.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I am sure you will have a much nicer time with us than kicking a ball around in the cold. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phill long time no see are we all haveing food or is it just [smiley=cheers.gif] see you all there.

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya DAZ,
I think some folks will eat and some just have a pint. There should be enough of us to split between both before finally all of us getting together.
I set the meet up time a little early so that folks that wanted to eat could do so. The feeling I have at the moment is to eat there as the last time the food was very nice.
The pub since then has had a refurb so I will be interested to see it again.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Looking forward to it.

DAZ


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I would have really liked to have come and met you all but I'm outa the country on my hols 

I will make the next meet though :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Would have been nice to see your white TT. Saw one on Friday while we were in the vets in Quinton. Looked really peachy, for a coupe! :roll: 
Where are you off too? Don't tell me it's nice and warm will you!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Phill, nice sig photo mate.......Broadway, perhaps ??? :lol:

If I can get my lad looked after on that eve, I may be coming too......

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Stu,
Yes it is Broadway. Photo is thanks to Robin and Alison. 
Hope you can make it as we are short of black TT's.  Including mine as it now has a hot water bottle and cosy blanket on for the winter. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just under a week away 

Its just this second clicked that im working that day....... oooooooooooo chit! lol

Its ok, i can finish early and get there in time 

And i have a black TT MK2, so Black should be well represented


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Would have been nice to see your white TT. Saw one on Friday while we were in the vets in Quinton. Looked really peachy, for a coupe! :roll:
> Where are you off too? Don't tell me it's nice and warm will you!


Yea sorry - Jamaica


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The first time you walk on the warm sands. Please be sure to remember us poor sods back home in the rain. 
PS. Just noticed your avatar. So thought you would like to see the real thing. They are our two boxers in the back of the last 911 cab.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

they look like a right handful of fun 

Can't beat dogs they are truely mans best mate! I'll have a few rums for you all 8)

Cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil am I picking you up or Stu?

If so drop me a pm with some ideas of time.

ps football team giving me grief :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
Yes if you would pick me up that would be good. 6:00-6-15 be ok?
Are you dining or just the pint lark?
PS. Ask Claire to remind you to bring the books with you as I think Stu would like to have a look at them.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

the books :?: not the books 

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Stu,
No, it's TT type books. Not the one's company's cook!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys the car is not going to be on the road by Thursday as its still at the TT Shop with the engine out!

So annoyed everything is taking so bloody long!

I've hardly seen it over the last 3 months. I keep telling myself I must have saved so much in fuel costs, as its the only way I can keep a smile on my face!

Gutted!

:x


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Shame that mate ^^

Have seen your car once before I think (at TTSHop) but would be good to see it working.

TOTALLY off topic but where do you lot buy your tyres?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Kingswinford tyres,Stallings Lane,Kingswinford-even come and fit em at work/home, and good on price :wink: www.kingswinfordtyres.co.uk
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

John are you coming on Thursday?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My TT is filthy!!!! I'll have to wash her tomorrow ready for Thursday lol :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Matt,yes i'm going on Thursday
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> My TT is filthy!!!! I'll have to wash her tomorrow ready for Thursday lol :lol:


Saw new post and thought you were dropping out, would have tied you to the car and dragged you from shropshire. :lol:

Washed mine and waxed it the weekend as hasn't been done for ages. Will chuck a bucket over it before I come on Thurs


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

John you meeting us round here before we go? Or meeting us there?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll meet you there mate, going to pop to my aunties in Wombourn on the way.
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > My TT is filthy!!!! I'll have to wash her tomorrow ready for Thursday lol :lol:
> ...


Lol Matt, nah im still coming along mate, as i mentioned earlier in the topic i thought it was Wednesday night, and im working on Thursday but ill finish work early and ill be there on time


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We will all be glad to see a MKII and a diesel will be very interesting.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> We will all be glad to see a MKII and a diesel will be very interesting.


Yeah,we'll even let him park by us :lol: :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

southTT said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


speak for yourself :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

southTT said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Meowwwwww!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Who else is going?
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

southTT said:


> Who else is going?
> cheers
> jon


Going through the thread, i can only see around 5-6 Defo's, could do with a list though.
Car is nice and clean now by the way, lol, wont last long i dont think :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Who else is going?
> ...


Hiya all,
List then...
southtt
Redscouse
Hark
TT4PJ
ap123ap
DAZTTC
stu_tt if he can sort out a sitter.

Anyone else as this pint is tomorrow?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Count me in guys !! Now, who's gonna be eatin' ??


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Stu,
Glad to see you are with us.
Think Matt and myself are eating. He is picking me up at 6ish. Do you want to come to my house and then we can all go from there?
Anyone else?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Can meet you at yours at 6-ish. Avoid my road; the traffic lights are both showing red and the queues just get crazy. I can follow you guys, likewise I will eat too. (Car's been used too, this week, so it's a bit, well, used.... not as clean as it should be [smiley=bigcry.gif]

see you all tomorrow

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the list Phil

I'll be eating so dont start without me :lol: Im coming straight from work near enough so i should be hungry! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Stu,
> Glad to see you are with us.
> Think Matt and myself are eating. He is picking me up at 6ish. Do you want to come to my house and then we can all go from there?
> Anyone else?


What time you aiming to get there?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

6.30-6.45 I guess


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I take it Phil's motor isnt making an appearance??? Would of liked to of seen it, looks a nice example of an MK1


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I will be eating to see you all in a bit.

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well was a good meet all, nice meeting you all, and i hope to see you all again at a future meet  

I just about managed to get in my motor, although i left a nasty scratch on a big merc :lol: :twisted:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Just a note to thank you all for making the effort on a cold November night to come along for the pint.
Can I also thank Matt for the drive there and Stu for the return trip as my TToy is tucked up for the winter.
Car of the night has to be Daz's TTC. We all knew it was a mistake for Matt to take a trip in it! :roll: 
Hope to see you all again in the new year at the next bash which will be around the Penkridge area.
PS. Thanks also to Redscouse the only MKII of the evening and it was a diesel as well. 8) Loved the seats! I am so tempted to go for a MKII V6 in black, with DSG, luxor beige leather, magnetic ride, extented leather, cruise, 19"rims, etc.
Need to give it more thought I think.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Well was a good meet all, nice meeting you all, and i hope to see you all again at a future meet
> 
> I just about managed to get in my motor, although i left a nasty scratch on a big merc :lol: :twisted:


Hiya,
Think we should have shot his friggin tyers out to be honest.
Is it me or do 4X4 owners go on a course when they collect their new vehicle.....
Right, if you park anywhere that there are TT's you have to allow only 7" between your doors. :roll:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Good to put Faces to names finally,Gutted that I did'nt eat there as food looked well nice!See you all at the next one.Thanks for organising this,Phill.
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Had a good night, cheers to all who came, especially new faces as remember my first one and its pretty daunting.

Cheers for Phil for organising it and thanks or Daz for the ride in his immaculate TT. Given me plenty more ideas for after the wedding. Have vowed to stop buying small mods and save up for the big stuff that I want.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Nice one Phill, thanks for organising the meet. thanks to Matt and Jon for the drink (shame it wasn't of the lager variety!), and great to meet you all. 
Andy and Sarah(? - hope I got it right), hope your motor stays fixed, glad it was only a relatively minor prob. 
Daz, low or what !!! Hmmm, coilies next for me (if I can dig out my drive and grage floor first!).. :twisted: 
A Mk 2 AND an oil burner in one go !! - looks very nice inside I must say and it felt all 'grown up' and comfortable... but 50mpg is just rude !!
Matt, that straight line comparison should happen, think we should also swap driver and car around for the ultimate comparison....would be productive for us both. 
Seeing modded cars is actually worse than reading about 'em on here; I want to chuck more money at it, and now!!

Cheers all of you, take care (no more pirouetting, eh Daz? :wink: ) looking forward to the next one!

Stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to say Stu regarding my comparison of mine and Daz's car I did manage to stick to him for the length of that private road to the dual carriageway. So obviously as you say placebo affect and feels alot different when your not driving.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry i couldnt make it guys, something came up. would have been good to meet you all. i will try to make the next meet, promise


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Did any of you take any pics of the cars all together?

Really wish I could have made it but the engine is being worked on at the moment for new uprated pistons and rods etc so no wheels!

Having a few other mods aswell while its sat there to make the most of the off road time.

Would love to show you guys when its done.

Maybe a Xmas get together could be an idea!

Anyway if you have any pics it would be good to see!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

probably best for Matt that you couldn't make it, VSPURS; he's getting married soon and if he saw your motor & mods he'd be cancelling the wedding and giving his bank manager's wallet another bashing!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

...seriously though, it would be good if you can come next time. I think Phill is looking at a new year meet Penkridge way...

watch this space, I guess

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I know, i'm gutted! I'd love to have been there!

How has your Blueflame settled?


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm bloody gutted!! Meet on home turk and I haven't been on here for a few weeks! Sniff! Will definately be there in the new year. Glad you had fun. Hope to meet you all soon!
Leigh


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
So the next meet will be in March next year the venue I still have to sort, but the area will be Penkridge.
Hopefully the weather will be a tad warmer by then and I will even be driving mine there. 8) 
The one after that in June will be at Tamworth and then the final one of the four in September I thought we could meet at TThrillers favorite which is below.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie= ... d&z=14&t=m
So could you all pop the idea's and the details in your diary's so folks don't say. "I wish I had known".


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Had a vrey nice time good to meet you all and the food was A1.See you all next time.

DAZ


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

hi peeps. sorry i broke down again lol. all fixed now got another 2 coil packs to finish the set off. so far so good. nice meeting you all. top bunch and very nice talking to you stu TT. its goot to get the first meet out the way lol. will deffo see you all soon. :wink:


----------

